# First tax return



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys.

I am about to lodge my first tax return in Australia and am finding it VERY complicated. I was hoping some of you might have run into similar issues and could give me some ideas?

The thing is:

I was in Australia from July 2012 - Feb 2013 on a Working Holiday Visa. During this time I was employed through a University overseas, but in Australia as a Visiting Scholar at a University here. 

During that time I assisted in teaching two short courses at the Australian University and earned a gross income of $1800 that I paid tax on in Australia. I was an Australian resident for tax purposes for this income (and should get back the tax I paid, as I have to pay tax for this in Norway).

However, in May 2013 I moved to Australia on my 820 partner VISA and thus changed status from a visitor to resident during the same tax year (but I have been a resident for tax purposes throughout). I also received one payment from my new job in June 2013 - which is part of this financial year. I have not had any income from Norway after my return in May.

My problem is - do I have to declare my Norwegian income? Technically I was a visitor in Australia (foreign resident) while I was being paid from Norway and here on my WHV... and thus only have to declare my Australian income. However, this changed during the financial year and I am now an Australian (temporary) resident. I have, however, not received any income from Norway during my time as a temporary resident - only while I was a visitor.

Any thoughts? Suggestions? Where I should go to get a good answer? 

I would really like to get this right.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

I should also add that between Feb-May 2013 I was back home in Norway, on a bridging visa B, which took effect from the day I left Australia (I was on my WHV up until then). My partner visa was accepted two days after I returned to Australia in May.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldnt have thought being a visitor you have to declare your wage in another country, you were just that a visitor, now you have the right to stay in Australia and your living here any wage you earn after the grant of your visa has to be accounted for. To be sure visit your local tax department in your area and seek there advice. Good luck

Louiseb


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Lindaa said:


> Hi guys.
> I am about to lodge my first tax return in Australia and am finding it VERY complicated. I was hoping some of you might have run into similar issues and could give me some ideas?
> The thing is:
> I was in Australia from July 2012 - Feb 2013 on a Working Holiday Visa. During this time I was employed through a University overseas, but in Australia as a Visiting Scholar at a University here.
> ...


I was going to suggest you ignore the Norwegian income until I found that Australia has a tax agreement with Norway since 2007....
Australia-Norway Sign Revised Tax Treaty

That means the income from Norway and any Australian income may show on a computer match based on tax records.

Also - if you had one employer for longer than 6 months on a WHV then you will be "resident for tax" in most respects.
I am not sure about the academic situation and if that would be exempt.

Best advice I could give is to declare all income (foreign and local) and let the ATO sort it out.
Another option is to get a good accountant.....

There are heavy fines of you get it wrong and do not declare income.......

Good luck


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think you are a resident for tax purpose. So, you need to declare all your income.

It doesn't matter what visa you are holding, as long as you live in Australia for more than 183 days in one financial year, then you are consider a resident for tax purpose.

If you are also paying tax in Norway, you might be able to claim foreign tax offset.

A little tool to help you:
Are you a resident | Australian Taxation Office

Good luck with your tax. See a tax agent if you are in doubt.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for your comments guys  

As mentioned I've been a resident for tax purposes throughout, that's not really a concern. My dilemma is that as a visitor (foreign resident) you only have to declare your Australian income (even though you're an Australian resident for tax purposes) while as a temporary resident you have to declare any income worldwide. And this has changed for me during the financial year.

The best is probably to go see someone so I'm sure I get it right, as an additional problem is that the Norwegian tax year is from Jan-Dec. Anyway, any advice is still very welcome!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, you are a "resident for tax purpose" from 01 July 2012 to 30 June 2013.
"Resident for tax purpose" is not always equal to your migration status (visitor or temporary resident, it doesn't matter).


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

As stated several times now, being a resident for tax purposes or not is not the issue. There is, however, a difference between being a visitor or resident to Australia, as visitors do not have to declare their worldwide income, while residents do. This has nothing to do with being a resident for tax purposes or not


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

I would suggest you go to any office of H & R Block.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

As you are resident for tax purposes you need declare all your income - Australian and foreign


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Why don't you contact an accountant and ask for advice? Previously mentioned H & R Block is a good example but there are numerous companies out there that can help you.


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

Lindaa said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am about to lodge my first tax return in Australia and am finding it VERY complicated. I was hoping some of you might have run into similar issues and could give me some ideas?
> 
> ...


I think you will find that as you were resident here for in excess of 6 months you will be considered as subject to Oz tax and required to make a tax declaration here of all your income, what you will need though is proof of any tax paid in other countries to show that tax has been paid on your overseas earnings and that will hopefully mean that you are not taxed twice on the same income, it may be best to do your tax here after you get your tax statement at the year end in Norway, you have until June of next year to put your return in here, ( or that is what I believe) Just check with the ATO and confirm that this is the case.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Oldgit said:


> I think you will find that as you were resident here for in excess of 6 months you will be considered as subject to Oz tax and required to make a tax declaration here of all your income, what you will need though is proof of any tax paid in other countries to show that tax has been paid on your overseas earnings and that will hopefully mean that you are not taxed twice on the same income, it may be best to do your tax here after you get your tax statement at the year end in Norway, you have until June of next year to put your return in here, ( or that is what I believe) Just check with the ATO and confirm that this is the case.


If you are using the service of an accountant to do your tax, then the due date to lodge your tax return is 15 May 2014. Otherwise, you need to lodge your tax return by 31 October 2013 if you DIY through eTax.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies everyone. I will have to check with an accountant, I just wanted to see if anyone had ever been in a similar situation, as it cost a great deal of money just to have someone look at my tax return.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

The accountant fee is a tax-deductible expense in your next financial year tax return. 
Better be safe than paying fine to ATO, IMO.


----------

